# Inventing a spray to stop my dog chewing



## plymgary (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I've got an 8 week old chocolate labrador who has decided he'd like to eat anything wooden! I've got him loads of different toys (with various textures), and give him loads of attention. Obviously, he's too young to be taken out for walks at the moment.

Now, this evening I have bought a spray bottle so that I can make a spray to put on the skirting boards (on which he is chewing at the moment). What I'd like to know is, what liquids/spices/anything else do dogs usually hate the taste of? I'm going to mix it in the bottle and spray it on the skirting boards. Obviously, it would have to be a spray that doesn't stain! 

I think i'll make vinegar the main ingredient....any other ideas of things I can add?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Rather than poison your dog why don't you just buy a chew deterant spray from a pet shop?


----------



## plymgary (Oct 1, 2008)

AJ said:


> Rather than poison your dog why don't you just buy a chew deterant spray from a pet shop?


Thanks for the reply. Who said anything about poisoning the dog???? Most of those sprays are overpriced and there's probably natural ingredients that would work just as well. If not, then I'd get the spray.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi The oil from an Orange peel normally works quite well you just have to squeeze it out and rub it on the wood. There was a thread like this recently if I find it I will send the link.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

plymgary said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've got an 8 week old chocolate labrador who has decided he'd like to eat anything wooden! I've got him loads of different toys (with various textures), and give him loads of attention. Obviously, he's too young to be taken out for walks at the moment.
> 
> ...


can you bottle the word NO!!!

All you need to do is when your pup is chewing something he shouldn't is say in a firm voice NO and give him something he can chew like a rubber toy or Kong.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Try this link

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/14405-chewing.html

Hope this works if not it is on page 4 for under shar and chewing. Some really good ideas


----------



## plymgary (Oct 1, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> Hi The oil from an Orange peel normally works quite well you just have to squeeze it out and rub it on the wood. There was a thread like this recently if I find it I will send the link.


Thanks for that Vizzy 

Also, thanks mrsdusty. I am with the pup most of the time to redirect his attention elsewhere when he starts the chewing but, it's the times when he's on his own that I'm worried about. I don't really want to lock him into his crate at such a young age....I'm going to train him into that.


----------



## plymgary (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm thinking.....Would lemon juice deter a dog from licking the units? If so, I could put some Jif in the spray bottle and put it around the skirting. House will smell a bit funny for a bit though


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

plymgary said:


> I'm thinking.....Would lemon juice deter a dog from licking the units? If so, I could put some Jif in the spray bottle and put it around the skirting. House will smell a bit funny for a bit though


Well I gave my 2 gannits a lemon slice each when they wouldn't get from under my feet in the kitchen, and for 2 dogs that swallow first and ask questions later I've never seen either of them drop something so fast, so I think lemon would certainly work in my house lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

plymgary said:


> I'm thinking.....Would lemon juice deter a dog from licking the units? If so, I could put some Jif in the spray bottle and put it around the skirting. House will smell a bit funny for a bit though


Dunno about your lab but we thought of vinegar, lemon juice _and_ mustard and neither worked he just loves the taste of everything lol. I'm gonna invest in a deterent spray I think.


----------



## nevey2006 (Sep 5, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> Hi The oil from an Orange peel normally works quite well you just have to squeeze it out and rub it on the wood. There was a thread like this recently if I find it I will send the link.


That sounds really good - I love the smell of Orange peel oil - if that works my house if going to get a whole new odour soon


----------



## plymgary (Oct 1, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> Dunno about your lab but we thought of vinegar, lemon juice _and_ mustard and neither worked he just loves the taste of everything lol. I'm gonna invest in a deterent spray I think.


Haha, I just put some lemon on my hand and tried it on the dog....he only wanted more didn't he!!!!


----------



## plymgary (Oct 1, 2008)

dogpositivetraining said:


> Hi,
> 
> There's absolutely nothing wrong with crate training a puppy as young as 8 weeks, the earlier you start the better. Crate training serves many purposes, one of which is prevent inappropriate chewing.
> 
> If introduced to a crate in the right way your puppy will see it as a positive, safe place to be. His own 'den like' space to chill out in.


Thanks. I decided today to train him into staying in the crate. I've started feeding him in there and letting him out as soon as he finishes....over the next couple of weeks I'll increase the duration of his stay and hopefully get him up to 30 minutes.


----------



## kelby32 (Apr 7, 2013)

hi gary im having the same problem with my 8 month german shepherd she has completely eaten the wooden skirting board in the kitchen i walk her aslong and as far is possible no less then an hour at a time she has constant attention from all the family including my 5 yr old.. she does it when im out or over night and ive tried several sprays that have been recommended in pet shops and i have also tried making my own with things that include pepper chilli powder mustard vinegar and lemon juice and she just licks it all off and looks at u as if to say more please.. she has lots of different toys of different textures and we even brought her a play mate (a 7 month old shitzu) but she still does i honestly dont know what else to try as i dont want to crate her have u found anything of use


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

plymgary said:


> I am with the pup most of the time to redirect his attention elsewhere when he starts the chewing,
> but it's *the times when he's on his own that [I worry] about*.
> 
> I don't really want to lock him into his crate at such a young age - I'm going to train him into that.


Why not crate him when he's not under direct supervision?... that's precisely what crates are for, 
after all - keeping pups or dogs safe, when solo. No toxins, no swallowable stuff that's not edible, 
no gut-impactions, no overeating / bloating events...

Crates are not traumatic; pups who sleep in them at night & eat in the crate twice daily 
are quite happy to curl up for a nap in there, or chew a safe edible-chew, or de-stuff a welded Kong.


----------



## Riff Raff (Feb 12, 2013)

leashedForLife said:


> Why not crate him when he's not under direct supervision?... that's precisely what crates are for,
> after all - keeping pups or dogs safe, when solo. No toxins, no swallowable stuff that's not edible,
> no gut-impactions, no overeating / bloating events...
> 
> ...


I would agree, giving him run of the house when unsupervised is asking for trouble. If you don't want to restrict him to a crate at this stage, you could use an X pen which contains his crate with an open door and a couple of chew toys.


----------



## sjallen88 (Jun 17, 2012)

We had this issue with Bubba chewing on the fences when young and teething I guess. He would do it Non stop from the day we got him, and no would only work some of the time, and the fence made very sharp little splinters for him to chew. we used vinegar, lemon juice and tobasco sauce. We just splashed that on at the height he could reach, he took one smell and hasn't touched it since. He also tried it on our table legs, skirting corners and blinds( the string that connects it at the bottom) and this worked on all that, just put a tiny amount on our fingers, touched the surfaces and he hasn't gone to mouth on them since. After all the rain and snow it's clear that its not on the fence anymore but it's obviously had an impression on him.


----------

